# Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich angel seit dem letzten Jahr mit einer Selbsthakmontage, wenn ich mal etwas länger am Teich sitze.

Es passiert mir seit diesem Jahr sehr oft, dass der Bissanzeiger 2-3 mal piep weil Schnur kurz abgezogen wird, dann aber wieder alles ruhig ist und nichts mehr passiert und auch kein Fisch am anderen Ende hängt.

Nach meiner Überlegung müsste der Fisch sich dabei eigentlich selbst Haken sobald er auf den Stopper trifft, es kann ja durchaus mal vorkommen, dass der Fisch einfach Glück hat und der Haken vielleicht nicht richtig im Maul war oder irgendwie rausrutscht.

Derzeit bleibt aber nur einer von 4-5 dieser Bisse wirklich hängen. Ist das normal ? Viel Pech ? Oder ein Fehler in der Montage ?

Zur Montage:
2 Stopper auf der Hauptschnur, ca. 10 cm dahinter ein Anti-Tangle-Boom mit einem 80-100g Futterkorb, dahinter eine Gummikugel und ein Wirbel, am Wirbel ein ca. 40cm langes Vorfach.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Also - von wie vielen Bissen insgesamt bleiben denn 4-5 Bisse hängen?
Wenn von 6 Bissen 4 oder 5 hängen, würd ich das als "normal" betrachten. Schnurschwimmer und unentschlossene Anfasser können als gefühlte "Fehlbisse" missinterpretiert werden.

Mögliche Modifikationen deiner Montage, die mir spontan einfallen:
- Vorfach verkürzen (Der Fisch hat jetzt 40 cm Spielraum, den Köder aufzunehmen und wieder auszublasen, bis er das Gewicht des Bleis spürt), evtl. zurückgehen auf 15-20 cm, wie das bei Karpfenvorfächern z. B. Standard ist.
- Das AT-Boom mit den Stoppern direkt festsetzen, so dass du eine feste Montage und keine halbfeste fischst. (Der Raum, bis das Gewicht greift, wird durch das Spiel "Stopper-AT-Boom" um weitere 10 cm verlängert).
- auch über die Hakengröße kann man z. B. noch nachsteuern ...


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Also - von wie vielen Bissen insgesamt bleiben denn 4-5 Bisse hängen?
> Wenn von 6 Bissen 4 oder 5 hängen, würd ich das als "normal" betrachten. Schnurschwimmer und unentschlossene Anfasser können als gefühlte "Fehlbisse" missinterpretiert werden.
> 
> Mögliche Modifikationen deiner Montage, die mir spontan einfallen:
> ...




Es bleibt nur 1 von 4 Bissen hängen, das ist ja das Problem ^^

Bis das Gewicht greift ist beim Vorfach ja auch eine Frage, wie weit der Haken nun vom Korb entfernt liegt und wo genau der Fisch nun hinschwimmt, das scheint aber auch weniger das Problem sein, da der Fisch ja tatsächlich Schnur abzieht, er kommt also über das Vorfach hinaus, zieht sich die 10cm bis zum Stopper und dann noch etwas weiter, bleibt nur leider nicht hängen.

Haken sind meistens 4er Karpfenhaken oder wenn ich mit Tauwurm angle 4er Aalhaken. Ein Wechsel auf Größe 8 Karpfenhaken hatte keine Veränderung zum Ergebnis.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Hallo,
m.M. nach sollte bei der Selbsthakmontage der Haken frei liegen, damit er greifen kann.
Der Köder auf den  Haken gezogen stört hierbei massiv.
Ich weiß, jetzt kommt es wieder, die Karpfenangler und Ihre Rigphilosophie.... was beim Karpfenangeln funktioniert, klappt auch bei anderen Fischen.
Mir erscheinen auch die 40 cm Vorfach zu lang, aber das mußt Du selbst ausprobieren, mein Vorschlag wäre hier folgender:
Karpfenhaken mit Öhr in den Größen 4,5,6,8 in Curve-Form,
gebunden mit Noknot ( geht auch sehr gut mit Monofiler), direkt rausgebunden das Haar in entsprechender Länge ( Köderwahl ist entscheidend) und fertig.
Bei Wurm könnte man auch als Schaschlik anbieten, selbst Köderfisch funktioniert mit der Haarmontage.
Oft Festmontage oder mit Stopper, beides funktioniert, hier gilt auch probieren geht über studieren.
Bei einem sauber gebundenen Hairrig und entsprechender Hakenform sollte in der Regel der Haken in der Unterlippe gehakt sein.
Folgende Köder kannst Du damit fischen:
Mais, Pellets, Boilies, Wurm, Fetzenköder, Maden, Kombis aus v.g. Ködern ( Aufzählung nicht vollständig)
übrigens: die teuren Boiliestopper kannst Du auch getrost gegen Grashalme o.ä. austauschen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Es bleibt nur 1 von 4 Bissen hängen, das ist ja das Problem ^^


 
Ach so - tschuldige, das hab ich nicht verstanden.



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Bis das Gewicht greift ist beim Vorfach ja auch eine Frage, wie weit der Haken nun vom Korb entfernt liegt und wo genau der Fisch nun hinschwimmt,


 
Nein, das ist nicht die Frage - egal wie Haken und Blei am Grund zum liegen kommen - und egal in welche Richtung der Fisch schwimmt, ausschlaggebend ist immer die Länge des Vorfachs, da dieses den Bewegungsradius definiert, den der Fisch hat, bis das Blei wirken kann.



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> das scheint aber *auch weniger das Problem* sein, da der Fisch ja tatsächlich Schnur abzieht, er kommt also über das Vorfach hinaus, zieht sich die 10cm bis zum Stopper und dann noch etwas weiter, bleibt nur leider nicht hängen.


 
Oder es ist genau das Problem: Der Fisch nimmt den Köder auf (schau dir mal in Youtube Unterwasser-Videos an, wie z. B. Karpfen das Futter aufnehmen: Der Kopf sinkt nach unten, der Schwanz nach oben, das Futter/der Köder wird aufgenommen -> der Fisch richtet sich auf, dabei geht der Kopf wieder nach oben -> Und genau in dem Moment, wenn der Kopf nach oben geht, muss das Blei greifen. Das sind ungefähr 15 bis 20 cm).

Z. B. in dem Video ab 3:36 zu sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR20IoYbHqg
Wenn das Vorfach jetzt zu lang ist, dann hat der Fisch Zeit, Verdacht zu schöpfen (er spürt Schnur oder Haken - oder der Köder schmeckt ihm einfach nicht) und wieder auszublasen.



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Haken sind meistens 4er Karpfenhaken oder wenn ich mit Tauwurm angle 4er Aalhaken. Ein Wechsel auf Größe 8 Karpfenhaken hatte keine Veränderung zum Ergebnis.


 
Wenn die Hakengröße nicht das Problem ist, dann würd ich als nächstes mit anderen Vorfachlängen probieren.


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Das mit dem Vorfach werde ich mal probieren.

Wenn das Vorfach nun allerdings schon ausgestreckt am Grund liegt und der Fisch entgegen der Richtung des Futterkorbs schwimmt, hat er keinen Bewegungsradius, ganz egal ist es daher nicht.

Und störend ist ja nicht, dass der Fisch den Köder sofort ausspuckt, er schwimmt ja erstmal in meinem Fall ein Stück, da ja auch Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird, dazu muss ja das Vorfach schon langegezogen haben, bevor es dazu kommt.

Aber probieren werde ich es mit dem kürzeren Vorfach definitiv. #6


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Vorfach nun allerdings schon ausgestreckt am Grund liegt und der Fisch entgegen der Richtung des Futterkorbs schwimmt, hat er keinen Bewegungsradius, ganz egal ist es daher nicht.


 
Theoretisch hast du recht - beobachte doch mal deine Montage im knietiefen Wasser, wie sie zu Boden geht:
- das Blei fällt "wie ein Stein"
- der Köder wird vom Blei schnurstracks mit nach unten gezogen 
- ist das Blei am Boden angekommen, trudelt der Köder langsamer in der Nähe des Bleis zu Boden.
- streckst du das Vorfach jetzt durch Einkurbeln, so bleibt es ebenfalls nicht "gestreckt" liegen. Der Köder treibt (Trägheit) noch etwas weiter, so dass das Vorfach wieder "gekringelt" ist.

Ein total ausgestrecktes Vorfach wirst du in Seen praktisch kaum hinbringen. Zumindest nicht bei geworfenen Montagen 

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Hallo Rotbart,
Deine Theorie in Ehren, aber das Fressverhalten beim Graser unterscheidet sich erheblich von dem eines normalen Karpfens oder Brassen.
Ja Du hast Recht, Graser fressen wie von Dir beschrieben, weil die Maulstellung und der fehlende "Rüssel" ihn dazu zwingen.
Karpfen fressen in waagerechter Position am Grund und saugen ähnlich wie ein Staubsauger das Futter auf.
Dieses Aufsaugen praktizieren viele Fische ist auch in zahlreichen Videos zu sehen.
Bei einem scharfen Haken in der von mir beschriebenen Version ist die Fehlbissrate mit entsprechendem Setup relativ gering, das stark wulstige und auch sehr harte Maul der Graser verursacht sehr viel mehr Fehlbisse, daher fische ich hier meist mit einem Popup-Boilie oder neutral ausbalancierter maiskette.
Ich weiß, ist oldshool, aber fängig !!
Das Einsaugen der Köder ist auch bei Barschen, Zandern oder auch beim Waller zu beobachten, sie erzeugen durch sehr schnelles Öffnen des Maules einen Unterdruck.
Natürlich ist die Länge des Vorfaches entscheidend, der TE hat nichts von Schlamm oder Grundbewuchs beschrieben, ich halte die 40 cm nicht unbedingt für übertrieben, jedoch wäre es mir fürs Karpfenangeln auch zu lang.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotbart,
> Deine Theorie in Ehren, aber das Fressverhalten beim Graser unterscheidet sich erheblich von dem eines normalen Karpfens oder Brassen.
> Ja Du hast Recht, Graser fressen wie von Dir beschrieben, weil die Maulstellung und der fehlende "Rüssel" ihn dazu zwingen.
> Karpfen fressen in waagerechter Position am Grund und saugen ähnlich wie ein Staubsauger das Futter auf.
> ...


 
Der Unterschied ist klar, in dem Video wurds halt besonders deutlich, was ich meine. Im Kern ist es aber das gleiche: Auch beim Aufsaugen nimmt der Karpfen den Köder auf, dreht den Kopf (um weiter zu suchen) oder richtet sich auf, um etwas weiterzuschwimmen. Und ich denke, es ist mit Nichten so, dass der Karpfen stupide den Futterplatz absaugt, er führt Kopfbewegungen am laufenden Band aus.

Ob der Kopf/Rüssel dabei nach oben oder zur Seite weggeht, ist im Ergebnis egal: Es kommt zum Selbsthakeffekt, wenn das Vorfach durch den Köder im Maul gestreckt wird. - und darauf basiert doch die Selbsthakmontage (oder?).

Wenn der TE Fehlbisse hat, die er nicht mit anderen Hakengrößen ausgleichen kann, stimmt das Setup ja eben nicht (oder?).

Und darum mein Tipp, kürzere Vorfächer zu verwenden - die längeren, 40cm, haben ja schon in seinem Fall bewiesen, dass sie hohe Fehlbisse provozieren (oder?).

Und von Graskarpfen, schreibt der TE gar nichts (oder?).


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

um den Kopf zu bewegen fehlt den Fischen der Hals |wavey:
er muss letztendlich den gesamten Körper bewegen 
Ist letztlich auch egal, ich meine, das Setup stimmt insgesamt nicht, aber der TE hat auch nicht geschrieben, ob er mit Haarmontage fischt ...
Ich glaube er fischt mit klassischen Fertigvorfächern und aufgezogenen Ködern, der haken hat kaum eine Chance zu greifen, jedenfalls bei einer Selbsthakmontage.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> um den Kopf zu bewegen fehlt den Fischen der Hals |wavey:
> er muss letztendlich den gesamten Körper bewegen


 
Haarspalterei.



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ist letztlich auch egal, ich meine, das Setup stimmt insgesamt nicht, aber der TE hat auch nicht geschrieben, ob er mit Haarmontage fischt ...


 
Muss er ja auch nicht. Selbsthakmontage funktioniert auch ohne Haarmontage. Nennt sich seit Jahrzehnten "Festbleimontage". Unbestätigten Gerüchten zu folge, gabs diese Art der Montage schon vor dem Haar.



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er fischt mit klassischen Fertigvorfächern und aufgezogenen Ködern, der haken hat kaum eine Chance zu greifen, jedenfalls bei einer Selbsthakmontage.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


 
Wenn die Hakenspitze frei ist und der Köder relativ weich (Dosenmais, Brot, Teig, Wurm, Made ...) dann funzt das auch ohne Haar. 

Aber es ist sowieso egal - rausfinden kanns nur der TE selbst. Und wenn er beide Tips ausprobiert, wird's schon funzen.

Davon ab:
Vielleicht sinds auch nur Schnurschwimmer, die das Piepen auslösen und gar keine Bisse sind.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Haarspalterei ---- nönö ich doch nicht :q

Die Quote der Fehlbisse bei aufgezogenem Köder ist relativ hoch, das ist meine Erfahrung ---> aber jeder muss seine Erfahrungen machen, lediglich in Fließgewässern sind die Bisse auch deutlich brutaler, aber da hat der Fisch auch keine Zeit, lange drüber zu grübeln, er schlägt zu 

Schnurschwimmer, guter Gedanke, vielleicht bowlen die da unten auch nur mit dem Futterkorb, dieses Phänomen hatte ich insbesondere beim Methodfeedern #6
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Zur Position des Vorfachs:
Wenn man einfach nach der Ladung des Korbs noch 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen macht, bliebt der Haken in der Futterwolke und der Korb liegt am Rand.

Ich nehme fertige Vorfächer, kürze diese etwas und knote die dann an der Montage fest (keine Schlaufe, die mag ich nicht, die vorgeknoteten erst recht nicht). Die Hakenspitze ist frei und Köder sind zu 90% Mais/Made oder Wurm.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch schon einige Fehlbisse, allerdings waren das weniger als jetzt und das lag auch an Fehler in der Montage (Futterkorb mit nur 60g Gewicht, 40cm Abstand zwischen Stopper und Anti-Tangle), die ich eigentlich gefixt haben wollte statt die Fehlbisse noch zu vermehren.


----------



## RicoPike82 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Hast du vielleicht auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht das dein Blei welches du verwendest eventuell zu leicht sein könnte. um einen ordentlichen Selbsthakeffekt zu erzielen nutze ich so wie die meisten anderen Karpfenangler wahrscheinlich auch erstens höhere Bleigewichte ab 100 Gramm aufwärts, und dann auch als Festbleimontage. Somit rennt der Karpfen sobald er den ersten Pieks merkt sofort in das volle Gewicht des Bleies. Und hakt sich in der Regel selbst.
Und 15 - 20 cm Vorfach länge reichen in der Regel auch aus. Es sei denn du fischt auf extrem Schlammigen Untergrund.


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Zur Position des Vorfachs:
> Wenn man einfach nach der Ladung des Korbs noch 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen macht, bliebt der Haken in der Futterwolke und der Korb liegt am Rand.
> ...



Hi, 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen sind je nach Übersetzung der Rolle so 1,4-3,6m Schnureinzug, welcher Futterkorb schafft solche Futterwolken? 
Ich  denke, es kann durchaus auch mit der Fischgröße am Platz  zusammenhängen. Am Kanal habe ich, wenn Rotaugen am Köder knabbern,  viele Meldungen am Bissanzeiger aber wenig gehakte Fische - villeicht   so einen von 10 "Bissen". 
Blei ab 60g sollte taugen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Es ist nun mal eine Eigenart einer echten Fluchtmontage, dass der Angler erst etwas mitbekommt, wenn wirklich ein Fisch hängt. Vorausgesetzt, man spricht auch wirklich von Fluchtmontagen und nicht kruden Grundmontagen mit zu langen Vorfächern und endlosen Semirunrigeigenschaften. 

Es ist ganz normal, dass auch halbstarke Weißfische mal den Köder packen und kurz das Blei anlupfen, ohne dass der Haken in fassbarer Nähe zum Maul steht. Dann piept es eben ein bisschen und das wars.

Wenn ich dazu noch lese Futterkorb, Antiotangleboom, Hinterstopper mit Abstand für einen ordentlichen Anlauf, besser gesagt für eine erhöhte Fehlbissquote, dann ist mir schon klar, warum nichts hängenbleibt. Womöglich noch einen satten Anhieb dazu und das Elend ist perfekt.


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass der 10cm vom Blei entfernte Stopper auch ein Spiel von 10cm bedeutet? Da kann der Bissanzeiger dann schon 2-3x piepen, wenn er sensibel eingestellt ist. Dazu noch das lange Vorfach, da kommt einiges an Spiel zusammen.


----------



## Rotbart (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu noch lese Futterkorb, Antiotangleboom, Hinterstopper mit Abstand für einen ordentlichen Anlauf, besser gesagt für eine erhöhte Fehlbissquote, dann ist mir schon klar, warum nichts hängenbleibt. Womöglich noch einen satten Anhieb dazu und das Elend ist perfekt.


 
Wie schon geschrieben sehe ich das auch als Hauptproblem für die Fehlbisse an - wenn die Fehlbisse bei der halbfesten Montage auftreten, kann der Wechsel zum Lauf- oder Festblei die Lösung sein.


----------



## YdeeS (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Was wiegt ein leerer Futterkorb, 30 gr.? Das langt niemals zum selbsthaken.
Ich hab auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand einen Futterkorb als Selbsthakmontage verwendet.


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Das 30 gr. nicht für einen ordentlichen Selbsthakeffekt reichen, kann man so pauschal auch wieder nicht sagen. Man muss es immer in der Relation von Haken- und Ködergröße sehen.

Für ein 12er Häkchen und einen 8 mils Pellet sind auch 25 gr. absolut ausreichend. Aber halt auch nicht für recht viel mehr. Für 8er Haken und 10 - 14 mils Köder langen 50 gr. und für alles darüber sind 80 gr. und mehr angesagt, wenn man mal so ungefähr eine Faustformel angeben möchte.

Aus was das dieses Gewicht besteht, ist jedoch völlig egal. Blei, ein Stein, oder eben ein Futterkorb, ganz egal. Das Zeug muss nur in einer funkltionsfähigen Montage verbaut sein!


----------



## _Pipo_ (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Also das Gewicht der Körbe steht doch ganz klar in meinem ursprüngliche Post.
Rute 1 hat einen Korb mit 100g Gewicht, Rute 2 einen mit 80g Gewicht (leer, ohne Futter).



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> ein Anti-Tangle-Boom mit einem 80-100g Futterkorb




Wobei kein Unterschied in der Fängigkeit zu beobachten ist, ob nun 80 oder 100 Gramm.
Beschwerte Futterkörbe gibt es übrigens in fast jedem Angelladen zu kaufen, ich bin da defnitiv nicht der einzige, der so angelt.

Die 10cm waren eigentlich als einfaches Spiel gedacht und nicht als 40+10, die 40cm werden ja auch nur erreicht wenn der Fisch vom Haken aus auf den Korb zuschwimmt.

Aber wie bereits 2 mal zuvor geschrieben und nun auch von eingen Leute 1zu1 wiederholt, es doch schon lange geplant das Vorfach zu verkürzen und es dann erneut zu testen.

Und erneut zum Verständnis: Wenn die Schnur schon von der Rolle gezogen wird, sei es auch nur ein bisschen, ist das Vorfach vom Fisch schon gestrafft worden, sofern es nicht bereits so lag. Das heißt der Effekt "der Fisch spuckt den Köder einfach wieder nach ein paar cm aus" trat bei den erkennbaren Fehlbissen nicht ein, sonst hätte man sie ja von vornherein nicht erkannt.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Dieser Post 





Andal schrieb:


> Es ist ganz normal, dass auch halbstarke Weißfische mal den Köder packen und kurz das Blei anlupfen, ohne dass der Haken in fassbarer Nähe zum Maul steht. Dann piept es eben ein bisschen und das wars.
> .


*und dieser Post*


_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Und erneut zum Verständnis: Wenn die Schnur schon von der Rolle gezogen wird, sei es auch nur ein bisschen, ist das Vorfach vom Fisch schon gestrafft worden, sofern es nicht bereits so lag. Das heißt der Effekt "der Fisch spuckt den Köder einfach wieder nach ein paar cm aus" trat bei den erkennbaren Fehlbissen nicht ein, sonst hätte man sie ja von vornherein nicht erkannt.



*lässt  vermuten das es sich nicht um Karpfenbisse handelt*


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Futter Korb und Festbleimontage. Das ist Schonmal komplett falsch.

Entweder Fischst du passiv mit Festblei, aktiv mit Festblei (Method Feedern) oder aktiv mit dem Futter Korb über die SchwingSpitze ( Feedern ).

Demtentsprechend müssen die Montagen angepasst werden. Fische die dir an deiner jetzige Montage gehen sind reine Selbstmörder, da musst du dich nicht wundern über 80 Prozent Fehlbisse. 

In der Regel sitzt fast jeder Biss wenn du eine der drei Methoden nutzt.

Ich empfehle dir zusätzlich VorfäCher selber zu binden und qualitativ hochwertige  Haken zu kaufen. Seitdem ich nur noch teure blitzscharfe  Markenhaken  kaufe, habe ich die Fehlbisse nochmal minimiert da sie fast von alleine kleben. Ausbeute vergrössern und FischVerlust durch Bruch minimieren kannst du Dann über selbsgebaut Vorfächer


----------



## _Pipo_ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Futter Korb und Festbleimontage. Das ist Schonmal komplett falsch.
> 
> Entweder Fischst du passiv mit Festblei, aktiv mit Festblei (Method Feedern) oder aktiv mit dem Futter Korb über die SchwingSpitze ( Feedern ).
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn nun der Unterschied ob die 100 Gramm Gewicht in Form eines Bleis oder in Form eines Korbs den Haken reindrücken. Der Fisch schwimmt und hat dann die gleichen 100g Gewicht, die er bei einem Blei hätte, sobald er auf die Stopper trifft. 
Es ist kein Korb und ein Blei, der Korb selbst hat 100g Gewicht.

Einzelhaken sind mir schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer für meine paar Karpfenansitze die ich Jahr mache, die Gamakatsu Haken bereits mit Vorfach werden schon ihre Dienste verrichten.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Einzelhaken sind mir schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer für meine paar Karpfenansitze die ich Jahr mache, die Gamakatsu Haken bereits mit Vorfach werden schon ihre Dienste verrichten.



Eine Spule Karpfenvorfach und ein Zehnertütchen Karpfenhaken kosten vielleicht 20,- - 25,- € übers Angeljahr gesehen. Was für eine exorbitante Ausgabe. Aber mit deiner Einstellung wird sich deine Bissausbeute sicher signifikant verbessern. Warum fragst du uns dann eigentlich noch?


----------



## _Pipo_ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Spule Karpfenvorfach und ein Zehnertütchen Karpfenhaken kosten vielleicht 20,- - 25,- € übers Angeljahr gesehen. Was für eine exorbitante Ausgabe. Aber mit deiner Einstellung wird sich deine Bissausbeute sicher signifikant verbessern. Warum fragst du uns dann eigentlich noch?



Ob der Haken nun mit Vorfach oder ohne Vorfach aus der Tüte kommt macht für mich keinen Unterschied, der mir 20 € wert, alleine die Tatsache für weniger mehr zu bezahlen lässt mich davon abstand nehmen.
Ja, man kann bessere Knoten machen und ist flexibler bei der Wahl der Materialien, aber das Problem ist weder die Stabilität noch eine Scheuchwirkung oder dergleichen.

Und mit den selben Haken lief die Montage ja auch schon besser, obwohl sie da noch mehr Fehler hatte als beim meinen letzten Ansitzen. #c


----------



## Rotbart (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Ob der Haken nun mit Vorfach oder ohne Vorfach aus der Tüte kommt macht für mich keinen Unterschied, der mir 20 € wert, alleine die Tatsache für weniger mehr zu bezahlen lässt mich davon abstand nehmen.
> Ja, man kann bessere Knoten machen und ist flexibler bei der Wahl der Materialien, aber das Problem ist weder die Stabilität noch eine Scheuchwirkung oder dergleichen.
> 
> Und mit den selben Haken lief die Montage ja auch schon besser, obwohl sie da noch mehr Fehler hatte als beim meinen letzten Ansitzen. #c


 
Da ist die Frage nicht von der Hand zu weisen:



Andal schrieb:


> Warum fragst du uns dann eigentlich noch?


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Ja nee, is klar. Die Ready Rigs gibts geschenkt, oder was!?


----------



## _Pipo_ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. Die Ready Rigs gibts geschenkt, oder was!?



3 € für ne 10er Packung die bei mir ganz locker das Jahr über reicht.


----------



## Vanner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Ja dann baue halt deine Montagen wieder so um wie du sie früher hattest, da war ja die Bissausbeute höher.
 Sorry, aber wenn man nach möglichen Lösungen fragt, diese dann erhält und sich trotzdem Beratungsresistent gibt, da fällt einem dann nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## hecht99 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

... damit hast du aber keine Haken mit Haar wie vorher schon beschrieben. Ohne Haarmontage funktioniert eine Selbsthakmontage eben sehr sehr schlecht.

 ... beim Rest hat Andal vollkommen recht


----------



## _Pipo_ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



Vanner schrieb:


> Ja dann baue halt deine Montagen wieder so um wie du sie früher hattest, da war ja die Bissausbeute höher.
> Sorry, aber wenn man nach möglichen Lösungen fragt, diese dann erhält und sich trotzdem Beratungsresistent gibt, da fällt einem dann nichts mehr zu ein.



Beratungsresistent nennt man das also.
Bisher sind die Tipps Vorfach kürzer und Vorfach selber machen.

Vorfach kürzer (das schreibe ich jetzt zum dritten Mal) werde ich umsetzen. Ich bleibe aber bei fertig gebunden, scharfen, Markenhaken.



hecht99 schrieb:


> ... damit hast du aber keine Haken mit Haar wie  vorher schon beschrieben. Ohne Haarmontage funktioniert eine  Selbsthakmontage eben sehr sehr schlecht.
> 
> ... beim Rest hat Andal vollkommen recht



Kein Haar, das ist richtig, eine einfache, freiliegende Hakenspitze mit Tauwurm oder Mais/Maden als Köder.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Genau, mach was du willst, erwarte aber keine Tips mehr. So sind alle glücklich und zufrieden. An die Wand reden muss keiner haben!


----------



## Vanner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Bisher sind die Tipps Vorfach kürzer und Vorfach selber machen.



Dann lese die Antworten noch mal von vorne an genauer.


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Da sag ich auch nix mehr zu. Mach doch einfach.


----------



## Klinke (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Ich frag nur mal so: mit was soll der Haken denn Fleisch zu packen kriegen wenn nur die Hakenspitze frei liegt und er sich zudem nicht frei eindrehen kann?|kopfkrat
Dann fisch halt keine Selbsthak-, oder verzögerte Selbsthakmontage und hau halt an, wenn Dir soviel an deinen Pfennigshaken liegt...Wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## jkc (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Hi, ich halte den Umstieg auf eine Haarmontage durchaus auch für sinnvoll, kann aber auch gut verstehen, wenn sich jemand gegen die Karpfenkleinteile-Preise (ver-)wehrt.

Aber es geht doch auch ohne.

Einfacher Öhrhaken, notfalls vom Grabbeltisch und eine x-beliebige Schnur und komplett selber binden. 
Oder Haar aus (geflochtener) Schnur im Hakenbogen des Fertigvorfachs einknoten. Mehrkosten sind da verschwindend gering.

Grüße JK


----------



## RicoPike82 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Was ich mich frage: " Warum dieser Mensch sich so vehement gegen eine Selbsthakmontage wehrt."

Es ist doch wohl Millionenfach bewiesen das das in der Regel besser funktioniert als wenn man selber anschlagen muss. 
Aber egal dann soller er mal machen.#6#q


----------



## maniana (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*



hecht99 schrieb:


> ... damit hast du aber keine Haken mit Haar wie vorher schon beschrieben. Ohne Haarmontage funktioniert eine Selbsthakmontage eben sehr sehr schlecht.



absolut falsch.
ich fische öfters ein Wurmbündel am kurzen selbstgebundenen Vorfach OHNE Haar als Festblei. Das Zauberwort heißt Line Aligner. Die Ausbeute wird vielleicht minimal geringer sein als bei einem Boilie am Haar, aber von (Zitat) "sehr sehr schlecht" kann keine Rede sein.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Selbsthakmontage Fehlbisse*

Solche manchmal-bleibt-ein-Fisch-von-selbst-hängen-Montagen kann man aber beim besten Willen nicht als Selbsthakmontagen benennen. Wenn wir hier zu einem Schluss kommen wollen, dann sollten wir uns mal vorher über die Begrifflichkeiten einig werden!


----------

